

Why I Look for Obsessive and Competitive Founders - beambot
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/11/25/in-search-of-obsessive-and-competitive-founders/

======
gregpilling
Does anyone on this site identify with this? I do, in the sense that sometimes
I question why the hell I do what I do. But I have done it for a long time,
and honestly don't know any other way to be. As I write this, it is
Thanksgiving day and I am annoyed at my wife. She has chosen to teach two
fitness classes back-to-back today, so I am with the kids. I had planned to go
the to office for a few hours.....

So I am not only obsessive and competitive, so is she. So are the kids.
Genetics or environment?

